# Direct Tv app on AOKP



## jedi_squirrel (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried or had any issues trying to watch anything on the direct tv app? I keep getting an error saying "Unable to start a stream" "video streaming is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later. (5100)

Is this a codec thing or is this direct tv's app issue Thoughts?!!?


----------

